# Greetings



## Brandon Smith (Jan 19, 2014)

Greetings Brethern,

I have been reading through the forum tonight and decided to join in. I am a Master Mason from Livingston Lodge #160 F&AM located in Hammond, La. I was raised in May 2013, so young in age and in my Masonic career. I was appointed Master of Ceremonies for this year as well as asked to be on the education committee. I am also a member of the OES and York Rite. I look forward to meeting everyone.


----------



## Bro Darren (Jan 19, 2014)

Welcome to the community Brother, 


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## DJGurkins (Jan 19, 2014)

Welcome Brother and enjoy the light that abounds with the Brothers on this site.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jan 19, 2014)

Brandon Smith said:


> Greetings Brethern,
> 
> I have been reading through the forum tonight and decided to join in. I am a Master Mason from Livingston Lodge #160 F&AM located in Hammond, La. I was raised in May 2013, so young in age and in my Masonic career. I was appointed Master of Ceremonies for this year as well as asked to be on the education committee. I am also a member of the OES and York Rite. I look forward to meeting everyone.



Welcome Bro. Brandon!!

I am a good friend of one of the recent Past Master's at Livingston #160, W.:B.: Rodney Lange. He and I went through all of our degree work at the same times... I am a Affiliated Member of O.K. Allen #33 located in Winnfield, LA.


It's great to meet you and having your participation here in our online community!


----------



## brother blaine (Jan 19, 2014)

Welcome brother from st rose / Laplace area 


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Brandon Smith (Jan 19, 2014)

Thank you all for the welcome. What lodge are you a member of Bro. Blaine? Bro. Stewart, I am about to head to WB Langes house to ride to district meeting together. I have also spoken to Bro. Bryan Price at O.K. Allen. The company I work for is located in Winnfield and plan on staying for a meeting one night. I love the idea of T.O. lodges.


----------



## brother blaine (Jan 19, 2014)

Hey bro smith 
Mt. Moriah-Quitman In Jefferson 


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## KSigMason (Jan 19, 2014)

Greetings and welcome Brother, Companion, and Sir Knight.


----------

